# Snow around Shepton



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Some roads in Shepton closed, a lot of snow fell here earlier. Bath to Shepton roads are impassable at the moment and snow is expected to stop after lunch.
Not many vans at the showground last night not sure if may more will be able to get in. Road update just in, A37 around Shepton very bad, advisable not to travel and large parts of A30 closed


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the main roads from J18 M4 to bristol/bath has been closed 
chapter


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Same in Devizes area, lots of roads and all Schools closed.

Whilst it is going to stop snowing by about mid day it is going to freeze making for even more problems.

Chris


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Came back from Paignton to Taunton this morning, I didnt even bother stopping at Wellington. When I left the Southwest depot last night there was half a foot of snow outside, I am working from Taunton today!
Hopefully it will stop by the weekend as I am looking forward to the show and seeing everyone!
Simon


----------

